# FS-Phoenix (SOLD PLEASE CLOSE)



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So this is the last fish to leave the 150g.
I am asking $175 but i am open to respectable offers.
Perfect markings on tail and fins no body damage of any kind.
very healthy Fei Feng.......
























please send all offers via PM.
not interested in any trades as i am leaving the hobby for a while.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a beauty.

*DO NOT* use a bucket to transport this beast.
I learn it the hard way.
It will damage it's lips when it flies up and hits the bucket/lid.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice looking fish, why are you leaving the hobby?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> Nice looking fish, why are you leaving the hobby?


 to save enough money over the next year to buy our own home.
as my fish habits are all time and money consuming i thought i would take a break till we are in our own home.


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

absolutely beautiful phoenix!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so my Fei Feng had a miss hap and bashed his face really good jumping into the top of his tank after all his buddies moved out.
so i will be postponing the sale for a while to let him heal.
will still listen to respectable offers.....
oh and the damage is not permanent just looks bad.....


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Adz1 said:


> so my Fei Feng had a miss hap and bashed his face really good jumping into the top of his tank after all his buddies moved out.
> so i will be postponing the sale for a while to let him heal.
> will still listen to respectable offers.....
> oh and the damage is not permanent just looks bad.....


ouch .. that sucks


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this beautiful fish still looking for a new home.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so the injury is healing really nicely and looks like will clear up entirely.
fish is still looking for a good home with fish his size....
this fish is not ok alone in a tank and needs tank mates..
open to reasonable offers......no low balls......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this guy is still looking for a good home......
no respectable offer refused......


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Would be nice in my tank. I'll let you know when I'm back.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Would be nice in my tank. I'll let you know when I'm back.


Agreed,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> to save enough money over the next year to buy our own home.
> as my fish habits are all time and money consuming i thought i would take a break till we are in our own home.


On the bright side Adrian. Think about all the tanks you could have when you have your own home.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This fish is a beaut so i'm not coming down on my asking price at all.
but i am open to respectable offers with out lowball offers...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I will let you know by the 15th. I just need to finish v-day before I start spending again.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

*He's startin' to look real good again. 
Healing up very nicely. Took these a couple O' minutes ago!!
Whoever ends up with this beast is gonna be one lucky keeper!!!*













































*Bump for a great guy & a really cool fish 
Cheers!!*


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Don...
and yes considering he ripped the entire top part of his head wide open he is looking super...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this sweet natured monster looking for a new tank to call home......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this fish is pending....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This fish is sold,.......


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold and closed, putting up pics of him in his new home


----------

